# Cleaning a budgie cage



## Josquefo (6 mo ago)

Where am I supposed to put my budgies at when I clean their cage. I haven’t bought them yet so I was wondering before I buy them.


----------



## ParakeetHideOut (6 mo ago)

I use an additional cage to put them in before I clean the main cage it makes things a lot easier.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I let my two out for free flight and they'll go chill on the other side of the room while I clean. They'll then make their way back to the cages when they want to eat or drink. Though both mine are very tame so I can put them back in if I want to once I'm done.

Changing the tray, the birds can stay in. Over time they'll come to realise you're not trying to murder them. But if you're really trying to scrub down the cage and disinfect it, they need to be moved to another location, as no amount of routine will get them calm enough to let you really sanitize the cage properly whilst they're in it.


----------



## Josquefo (6 mo ago)

ParakeetHideOut said:


> I use an additional cage to put them in before I clean the main cage it makes things a lot easier.


Thank you for the advice, I’m going to get one tomorrow because I just bought it today.


----------



## Josquefo (6 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> I let my two out for free flight and they'll go chill on the other side of the room while I clean. They'll then make their way back to the cages when they want to eat or drink. Though both mine are very tame so I can put them back in if I want to once I'm done.
> 
> Changing the tray, the birds can stay in. Over time they'll come to realise you're not trying to murder them. But if you're really trying to scrub down the cage and disinfect it, they need to be moved to another location, as no amount of routine will get them calm enough to let you really sanitize the cage properly whilst they're in it.


Ok thanks, once I tame him I’ll let him fly around until I clean the cage.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please take a look at this link for info on cage setup Essentials to a Great Cage


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

